# Biogroom Mink Oil Spray



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I am looking for a new conditioning spray and I know that some people like Biogroom so I was wondering if their mink oil conditioning spray is any good? :huh: 
Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've not used it but what I do is mix a good conditioner with water in a spray bottle and use it with their daily brush out.......smells nice and keeps the hair conditioned. But I would be interested if the biogroom oil works well too. Hope we have a user on the forum.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I use to use it and the spray can is still in the closet with all the other goodies that I have bought and not used!!! I could open up a store~~~LOL!! It was okay but when I sprayed it, the smell was such that I had to remove CeeCee from it so it would not bother her breathing. I am very careful about that. It leaves a smell that is not good to breathe in.........The lighter conditioner sprays are better I think!!!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I have used it and it works good for matts but does smell -- 

I was just going to reply to this as i went to kelco labs which is by me and they sell a ton of shampoos and conditioners you see all over it is the tall skinny bottle with large white cap on it and they specifically told me if you mix shampoo or conditioners then use distilled water and only keep for at most 24-48 hrs as bacteria builds up in the water and can cause bacteria infections in the skin - just a heads up 





QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Dec 8 2008, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685420


> I've not used it but what I do is mix a good conditioner with water in a spray bottle and use it with their daily brush out.......smells nice and keeps the hair conditioned. But I would be interested if the biogroom oil works well too. Hope we have a user on the forum. [/B]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 8 2008, 08:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685452


> I use to use it and the spray can is still in the closet with all the other goodies that I have bought and not used!!! I could open up a store~~~LOL!! It was okay but when I sprayed it, the smell was such that I had to remove CeeCee from it so it would not bother her breathing. I am very careful about that. It leaves a smell that is not good to breathe in.........The lighter conditioner sprays are better I think!!!!![/B]


This is non aerosol from Dog.com http://www.dog.com/item/mink-oil-spray/ I also have a spray conditioner which I love that works great but I also don't use it anymore because it makes the fluffs and I cough. haha I know what you mean about having enough to start a store. I'm going to start trying to get rid of my stock.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Dec 8 2008, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=685486


> I have used it and it works good for matts but does smell --
> 
> I was just going to reply to this as i went to kelco labs which is by me and they sell a ton of shampoos and conditioners you see all over it is the tall skinny bottle with large white cap on it and they specifically told me if you mix shampoo or conditioners then use distilled water and only keep for at most 24-48 hrs as bacteria builds up in the water and can cause bacteria infections in the skin - just a heads up
> 
> ...





> I've not used it but what I do is mix a good conditioner with water in a spray bottle and use it with their daily brush out.......smells nice and keeps the hair conditioned. But I would be interested if the biogroom oil works well too. Hope we have a user on the forum. [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh wow I had no idea about that. :brownbag: I used to buy human Infusium23 conditioning spray in a huge bottle and I would put it in spray bottle with water and it took like a week to use it all up. Good thing I don't do that anymore. :blush:


----------

